# 1911 model difference question



## Obiwan (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm looking to buy my first 1911 and have narrowed the brand down to Colt. Now I'm just trying to decide on model and wanted to seek some guidance and/or suggestions. What are the main differences in the line-up features (I'm completely new to these). In particular, the Gold Cup Trophy vs. National Match?

Appreciate any info you can share. Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The National Match was the original target pistol, it later became known as the Gold Cup in the '70s. You won't find a current production "National Match" minus the Gold Cup

*Colt Gold Cup® Series*

Here's a pretty good article on them:

*http://www.coolgunsite.com/nm_comm/colt_nm.htm*


----------



## Obiwan (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry, I meant "Gold Cup Trophy" vs. "Gold Cup National Match"

Thank you


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Current production?


----------



## Obiwan (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, current production. Sorry for not stating in my initial post.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

OK, both of those models are listed @ the link I gave above.

The Trophy is a stainless steel gun with a "Commander" hammer and beavertail grip safety.

The GC National Match is a blued carbon steel gun with standard grip safety and spurred hammer.

Both are "accurized"

GC Trophy:










GC National Match


----------



## Obiwan (Jun 12, 2012)

So essentially the hammer and finish. Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

And the grip safety.

You're welcome:smt1099


----------

